# Dead leaves, should I cut em?



## markey (Jul 6, 2008)

One of my leaves is about 90 percent dry/dead, she is attached to a stem, should I cut her?


----------



## Kyle"yoMTVraps" (Jul 6, 2008)

yes its not doin any good for the plant if its not at least 70% alive more its just using up nutrients tring to bring it back instead of growth.


----------



## stonerboy1 (Jul 6, 2008)

i would cut it


----------



## IGTHY (Jul 6, 2008)

markey said:


> One of my leaves is about 90 percent dry/dead, she is attached to a stem, should I cut her?


Just one cut it to the stem end so that the node still has viable energy to that node from stem,eventually the leafless stem will dry and fall off on it's own. KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## markey (Jul 7, 2008)

IGTHY said:


> Just one cut it to the stem end so that the node still has viable energy to that node from stem,eventually the leafless stem will dry and fall off on it's own. KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


hmmm so just cut off the leaf and not the stem right? I will do that thanks


----------



## rolley (Aug 29, 2008)

i have only got a 15 watt bulb is tht ok


----------



## csd7025 (Aug 29, 2008)

rolley said:


> i have only got a 15 watt bulb is tht ok


HAHAHA best first post i've read.


----------



## BigTimeBurner91 (Nov 17, 2008)

today i came home to see the top of my plant burned...the top new leaves got burned kinda bad and shirvled up.. i cut the stme about a half inch below the dead leaves....did i make a mistake


----------



## iloveit (Nov 17, 2008)

csd7025 said:


> HAHAHA best first post i've read.


He He He me too.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 17, 2008)

I stole this from MoE but its good info. If you got a dead or nasty leaf, get rid of it.

*Pruning Marijuana-* Pruning is the removal of unwanted, often dead foliage. Pruning away old yellowing leaves helps to preserve the health of the garden. Never remove healthy leaves. Pruning marijuana is also done to concentrate growth into certain favored areas of the plant. Pruning is done in some cases to prevent the spread of disease. Any removal of foliage or branches will slow growth for a few days while the plant recovers. Try to snip or cut when pruning. Over-pruning leads to plant shock leading to all kinds of problems such as stunted growth and/or death.
*Topping Marijuana- *Topping a plant refers to cutting off the top shoot(s) of cannabis plants. You can pinch, clip or snip off the tallest shoots or the freshest shoots. Cut the branch stem just below the last fully developed node,. The plant starts developing branches at the remaining nodes. This is a good techniques to keep a plant short and bushy. Or you can develop many top colas instead of just one. Don't top a plant more than twice and never top when it is in the flowering stage. *Bending Marijuana -* Carefully pull down the branches of your cannabis plant, or the whole plant, tye them down. You are now forcing them to grow horizontally. Tthe nodes will start producing branches or buds that grow straight up. Bending should be done gradually to avoid pinching or snapping the stem. Use soft hemp string or cloth to secure the branch or stem loosely when tying down to minimize damage to the soft stems. Growth is slowed for awhile as the cannabis plant adjusts to the shock of being bent. This is a good technique to maximize space in a small grow room.​


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 17, 2008)

rolley said:


> i have only got a 15 watt bulb is tht ok


Yeah... for a night light.


----------



## luckymover (Nov 17, 2008)

I went ahead and transplanted her (Friday morning) into a pot so its movable now. She is in the same soil that she was in and I made sure I dug around the root ball. Its outside durring the day and inside at night. I know its going to go through shock from being uprooted and the temp difference between inside and out. All of the older bigger leaves are drooping pretty good and turning yellowish. Here are some pics. Is this from the shock, or is something else going on here. The tops and smaller leaves seem to be doing fine, but I dont want it to spread.


----------



## 420Average (Mar 3, 2010)

rolley said:


> i have only got a 15 watt bulb is tht ok


 
You trying to read a book in the dark or...


----------



## Splifffff (Jun 20, 2010)

rolley said:


> i have only got a 15 watt bulb is tht ok


LMAOOOOOO


----------



## jawbrodt (Jun 20, 2010)

It won't hurt anything. The only(almost) time I choose to cut a leaf off, is if I get paranoid,lol and think that there's a chance of it growing mold/fungus. Well, or if it's hanging close to, or in, the soil, for the same reason. Otherwise, I don't cut any. I wait until they are yellow,(for example) and fall off when I touch them. Those, are no longer in use, and are ready to go, obviously.LOL

There's other times when it's okay to cut or trim, but, I hate trying to explain 'when and why' to a new grower, because it's something I think you should learn for yourself, what works for you. Experiment a little, and you'll get a 'feel' for it. _Just don't get too carried away_, and it's tough to do any real damage. On my second grow, I got the bright idea to cut off the majority of large fan leaves near the top of the plant, during mid-flowering. Well, let me tell ya, those buds turned out airy as hell, and the plant never seemed to finish. It was a consistent 8-9 week strain, during all my other grows, always producing nice dense buds, so I know the trimming really messed it up. I knew right away, because I was watering every other day, before trimming, and every 4-5 days, after trimming. *It definitely altered the metabolism of the plant,(the main risk of trimming leaves, IMO)* and it never seemed to take off again. I put it into 'eternal slow motion'.LOL


----------



## anomolies (Jun 21, 2010)

If your stem is close enough to the soil (usually is if you LST), I prefer to trim off the leaf, but leave the stem, and bury it into the soil to create roots. multiple trunk sites.


----------



## jawbrodt (Jun 21, 2010)

anomolies said:


> If your stem is close enough to the soil (usually is if you LST), I prefer to trim off the leaf, but leave the stem, and bury it into the soil to create roots. multiple trunk sites.


Um,....I'm not sure what technique you are describing, but it seems like you are talking about _very_ specific circumstances? Like...burying a small lower branch, in which you've removed the main leaf/leaves, then burying that near-bare stem? That would work. But, being as loaded as I am,LOL it sounded like you were saying that you can take the leftover section of stem that was connected to the leaf(after you've cut the 'fan' from it), bend it down to the soil, bury it, and have it grow roots. I'm high, but, that still sounds impossible.  I'm guessing it's the wording that's a little mixed up? Or,....maybe you have a decent buzz, too?


----------



## Chef Haz3 (Jun 21, 2010)

lmfao jawbrodt...


----------



## SnOoPXIV (Jun 21, 2010)

shit happens just cut as close to the steam as possible or else there is gonna be a chance of fungi, mold, pest, ETC....


----------



## JP1 (Jun 21, 2010)

rolley said:


> i have only got a 15 watt bulb is tht ok


oh it would be absolutely fine... I mean like why would most people run 400w-1000w which costs alot more if 15watts did the job.....?


----------



## ChelseaWakenBaker (Feb 1, 2011)

rolley said:


> i have only got a 15 watt bulb is tht ok


The watts don't matter, it's the lumens the light Feeds


----------



## grow plenty (Feb 1, 2011)

ChelseaWakenBaker said:


> The watts don't matter, it's the lumens the light Feeds


trust me.....watts matter. you get those lumens from wattage.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Feb 1, 2011)

anomolies said:


> If your stem is close enough to the soil (usually is if you LST), I prefer to trim off the leaf, but leave the stem, and bury it into the soil to create roots. multiple trunk sites.


Interesting.


----------



## Lady Ash (Mar 11, 2011)

I have 8 day old clones, two of them have one leaf each that is completely yellow, should I trim it off or leave it?


----------



## vbyrd2004 (May 13, 2015)

markey said:


> One of my leaves is about 90 percent dry/dead, she is attached to a stem, should I cut her?





I HAVE SOME PANTS THAT HAS SOME BROWN LEAVES SHOULD I PULL THEM OFF OR NOT


----------



## KriegerCannabisCreature (Jul 2, 2015)

There's a lot of assholes here. You were new at growing once too, and still, you don't know EVERYTHING. So get off the 15 watt kid's ass. He asked a question, how about ANSWER IT like an intelligent person, instead of putting him down. Isn't that the whole point of this war we have on drugs? Equality, and a chance for everyone? Don't be the ignorant stoners who think they run the pot business because you have a large scale grow op. Grow UP


----------



## KriegerCannabisCreature (Jul 2, 2015)

rolley said:


> i have only got a 15 watt bulb is tht ok


You want to start out with no less than a 150 watt for a single plant. HPS (High pressure sodium) lights work best, but CFLs (compact fluorescent lamps) are ok too, for veg state, CFLs have the blue spectrum, which helps with veg, and once you go into flowering, I'd recommend HPS, for the red spectrum which helps budding. Honestly, I'd recommend HPS off rip, they're just pricey. Keep asking questions, eventually you'll run into someone HELPFUL, rather than these other dicks


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Aug 20, 2015)

KriegerCannabisCreature said:


> You want to start out with no less than a 150 watt for a single plant. HPS (High pressure sodium) lights work best, but CFLs (compact fluorescent lamps) are ok too, for veg state, CFLs have the blue spectrum, which helps with veg, and once you go into flowering, I'd recommend HPS, for the red spectrum which helps budding. Honestly, I'd recommend HPS off rip, they're just pricey. Keep asking questions, eventually you'll run into someone HELPFUL, rather than these other dicks


Way to bring a thread back to life.

And btw you dont need at least 150 hps watts. I got 6 plants under less than half of that.... And they are cfls. 

Sure, id advise anyone to use as much light as possible. 15 watts is a joke, but im using 60 and doing fine. Just dooming my plants to be runts is all.

Know what your talking about befor you try to raise a thread from the dead.


----------



## KriegerCannabisCreature (Aug 20, 2015)

mollymcgrammar said:


> Way to bring a thread back to life.
> 
> And btw you dont need at least 150 hps watts. I got 6 plants under less than half of that.... And they are cfls.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was trying to advise on how NOT to get runts. Not going to tell someone how to grow half-assed.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Aug 20, 2015)

KriegerCannabisCreature said:


> Yeah, I was trying to advise on how NOT to get runts. Not going to tell someone how to grow half-assed.


Well sir, 150w hps is good for a small grow, but someone with only a 15 watt bulb probably don't have the money for one. If i directed all my lights to one or two plants they would be in great shape. They are actually impressively healthy for the conditions.

He didn't say how many plants he was growing. Maybe it was just one.... In which case a few cheap cfls are just fine.


----------



## KriegerCannabisCreature (Aug 20, 2015)

mollymcgrammar said:


> Well sir, 150w hps is good for a small grow, but someone with only a 15 watt bulb probably don't have the money for one. If i directed all my lights to one or two plants they would be in great shape. They are actually impressively healthy for the conditions.
> 
> He didn't say how many plants he was growing. Maybe it was just one.... In which case a few cheap cfls are just fine.


touche. i used a 150 cfl for my first plant in the vag state. i added two more as i went along, but the one did just fine, but i saw a CRAZY growth spurt on my buds when I stuck in a 400 HPS (i dialed it down to 250 because I have a small closet) like, my buds doubled size in two days. Everyone's experience is different. Growth was just SO slow with the 1 150 cfl


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Aug 20, 2015)

KriegerCannabisCreature said:


> touche. i used a 150 cfl for my first plant in the vag state. i added two more as i went along, but the one did just fine, but i saw a CRAZY growth spurt on my buds when I stuck in a 400 HPS (i dialed it down to 250 because I have a small closet) like, my buds doubled size in two days. Everyone's experience is different. Growth was just SO slow with the 1 150 cfl


I have only used cfls, normally alot more than what i am using now. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-grow-for-science-yard-dirt-and-tap-water.877864/unread

I plan on buying better lights over the next few weeks for the clones i take after these show sex.


----------



## KriegerCannabisCreature (Aug 20, 2015)

KriegerCannabisCreature said:


> touche. i used a 150 cfl for my first plant in the vag state. i added two more as i went along, but the one did just fine, but i saw a CRAZY growth spurt on my buds when I stuck in a 400 HPS (i dialed it down to 250 because I have a small closet) like, my buds doubled size in two days. Everyone's experience is different. Growth was just SO slow with the 1 150 cfl


*vEg lmao


----------



## Bert976 (Nov 10, 2017)

420Average said:


> You trying to read a book in the dark or...


----------



## theR6maniac (May 8, 2018)

csd7025 said:


> HAHAHA best first post i've read.


That's probably to many watts..you might burn the plant


----------



## KayC (Jul 3, 2018)

JP1 said:


> oh it would be absolutely fine... I mean like why would most people run 400w-1000w which costs alot more if 15watts did the job.....?


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2018)

I think just put it in the microwave and leave the door open... that is usually a 20W bulb.


----------



## Dro3420 (Dec 20, 2019)

jawbrodt said:


> Um,....I'm not sure what technique you are describing, but it seems like you are talking about _very_ specific circumstances? Like...burying a small lower branch, in which you've removed the main leaf/leaves, then burying that near-bare stem? That would work. But, being as loaded as I am,LOL it sounded like you were saying that you can take the leftover section of stem that was connected to the leaf(after you've cut the 'fan' from it), bend it down to the soil, bury it, and have it grow roots. I'm high, but, that still sounds impossible.  I'm guessing it's the wording that's a little mixed up? Or,....maybe you have a decent buzz, too?


Lmfao. Keep smokin


----------



## Whew (Apr 10, 2020)

Yo, I’m 4 weeks into flowering and have a calcium deficiency that has killed a few leaves / turned them yellow, trim or no trim this far into flowering?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Apr 10, 2020)

Whew said:


> Yo, I’m 4 weeks into flowering and have a calcium deficiency that has killed a few leaves / turned them yellow, trim or no trim this far into flowering?


 Kill the plant and start over. Its the only way to be sure.


----------



## GrowGal (Apr 27, 2020)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Yeah... for a night light.


Lmao


----------



## Ky1eB (Oct 6, 2020)

csd7025 said:


> HAHAHA best first post i've read.


im gonna meme this lmao


----------



## PlainfieldPuff (Jan 3, 2021)

grow plenty said:


> trust me.....watts matter. you get those lumens from wattage.


I mean maybe his light is super duper efficient. Maybe something we’ve never seen or heard of.


----------



## Mamijuana_Sparklz (May 7, 2021)

420Average said:


> You trying to read a book in the dark or...


Lmfao im


----------



## Mamijuana_Sparklz (May 7, 2021)

Ky1eB said:


> im gonna meme this lmao


Please share when u do!


----------

